# Cannot make a usable nandroid: They all read md5sum mismatch



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been on Miui 1.9.30 working well. I began to use bootmanager. Initial install of Vortex went well. Then place a CM7gb nandroid into a slot and it failed to boot up. I tried other slots without it working. Made a nandroid of my Miui setup and placed into a slot and it failed to bootup as well. Wondered if my nandroids were ok, so I removed bootmanager (to remove other possible issues), went into CWM 2ndinit and made a fresh nandroid and immediately deleted data and tried to restore it and got md5mismatch. Tried all the other nandroids on my sd card and they all resulted in mismatch.

To remove the 2nd init from the equation, I sbf'd to 602 gingerbread and rooted with Petes one click. I deleted the existing CWM file on my sd card so a new file would generate when I installed Droid 2 bootstrapper from the market. Made a nandroid of stock rooted 602 and tried an immediate restore and once again got md5mismatch. Wondering if my sd card was at fault I changed it out for the original card that came with the DX which had been formatted recently. Redid my experiment and once again nandroid failed. I reformatted the card in the phone and tried again and FAIL again.

I ran both the sd cards through chkdsk in windows and no issues were detected. I also tried using Rom Managers recovery for DX (not 2nd init) and had the same result. As of right now I cannot make a usable back up. I do not want to flash a rom until I can. But I am at the end of my knowlege base. Any ideas would be highly appreciated as I am stuck and miss Miui rom :sad:

Edit: just made a new nandroid and using root explorer checked the md5sum generated by clockworkmod of the cache,data, and system image files and compared them to ones generated by hashdroid. Cache matched but data and system did not. So is the problem in generation of incorrect sums or are the programs consistently making incorrect images. (Both d2bootstrapper with the older recovery and rom manager with the newer recovery have had the same problem)

And should the .android_secure.img also have an md5sum as well?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If you need to restore a back up and the checksum doesn't match you can generate a new one through adb


----------

